# Trade Super Six for Bianchi



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a 56 2009 Cannondale Super Six Hi-Mod white and red in color and looking to trade for a 928 or mono Q in celeste and a 55. I currently have a Carbon XL and a TSX and the Super Six is just a little to large for me. Let me know if you may be interested in a some sort of trade. 

Looking to trade frame only with fork and headset. Currently has BB30 sleeve installed for regular BB, can be removed.

Thanks.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Were you expecting a ton of responses by now? I mean, I see absolutely nothing wrong with your SuperSix. It looks great - tiny next to that huge SUV though  What car is it? It looks ginormous. Maybe it's just the camera angle. Anyway, the chances of someone having the exact frame you're looking for in the size and color you need and willing to trade it for a SuperSix are probably fairly small but you can keep trying.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I know.. even the top of the saddle hasn't quite reach the door handle!

Looks like a Porsche Cayenne


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Did not notice that, the picture does make it look tiny. It is my Cayenne and and is not really Ginormous. 
I was not expecting a huge response but you never know if someone may be looking for a new ride and just thought I would ask. I will probably just need to put in the Classifieds for sale and then go purchase a new frame. Sounds like you are not interested.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

KM1.8T said:


> Did not notice that, the picture does make it look tiny. It is my Cayenne and and is not really Ginormous.
> I was not expecting a huge response but you never know if someone may be looking for a new ride and just thought I would ask. I will probably just need to put in the Classifieds for sale and then go purchase a new frame. Sounds like you are not interested.


No, thanks though. I'm a 54. Picking up a 2011 SuperSix this weekend (hopefully).


----------

